# Choctaw Bream 05-20-13



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Limited out on bream today with a buddy. 100 in the box. Launched at Smokehouse off co. hwy 3280. Crickets for bait.

That's my buddy Freddy with the titty bream.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Those bream have been burning it up on the Choctawhatchee the last couple of days based on the reports!


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

What some fine bluegills! They will fry up nice! Good job guys!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Woke up this morning at 4:30, wide-awake. My mind was telling me to get up and hit the river, but my body was telling me to rest and take a day off. The body won the battle so will rest up, go vote in city election today, and get ready for the river tomorrow. Will be out there with the pescador's chasing the pescado's at the crack of day. Weather just beautiful right now for early morning on the water.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Slabs! I'm hitting it Friday morning at cowford island hoping to find some big ones....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*cowford*

Cowford shoud be good Friday. I got a report this morning that 2 guys from 
Geneva fished out of Cowford yesterday and limited out on bream.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Cowford shoud be good Friday. I got a report this morning that 2 guys from
> Geneva fished out of Cowford yesterday and limited out on bream.


Keeping my fingers crossed, were yall fishing on the bottom?


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice catch! the bream bit was pretty good in the little sisters yesterday not as good as what you did though, saw a lot of fish striking along the banks crickets and fly rods were spotty but you could take some nice fish here and there


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For most of the catch We were using crickets and fishing about 4 ft deep in 5 to 7 ft water in the main river. But we also caught a few in about 8 ft in 10 ft water. 

We saw a good bit of activityalong the banks as well as Kevin and out away from the banks too. The river was alive.


----------

